
Ask HN: What's your workflow for simple side projects? - fratlas
Simple one page static pages that you may make small edits to (such as a simple web game or demo page), what&#x27;s your setup for efficient deploys? Framework, hosting, uploading?
======
WalterSear
I have a bunch of boilerplate repos.

[https://github.com/Jon-Biz/simple-static-react](https://github.com/Jon-
Biz/simple-static-react)

[https://github.com/Jon-Biz/simple-static-react-
router](https://github.com/Jon-Biz/simple-static-react-router)

I'm going to publish a React/Aframe version and one with a server tomorrow.

EDIT: probably not tomorrow, but in the next few days for sure :)

------
insin
I use this to generate new project skeletons and handle all the dev/test/build
tooling:

[https://github.com/insin/nwb](https://github.com/insin/nwb)

I just use GitHub pages for static project hosting. Surge, or something
similar, would probably be more convenient.

------
pigpigs
Just wrote out a boilerplate for side projects
[https://github.com/zweicoder/react-redux-express-
boilerplate](https://github.com/zweicoder/react-redux-express-boilerplate)

Normally I host it on DigitalOcean

------
rayalez
Simple html and CSS, Zurb Foundation(super convenient, has all the elements I
need, takes care of 80% of the design), deploy to Digital Ocean, serve with
nginx.

Just made myself a homepage like this:

[http://rayalez.com](http://rayalez.com)

------
probinso
It's changed over the years, but presently I use GitHub for Source control and
pull down to a Raspberry Pi for hosting. Then I connect using Dynamic DNS.

If it's something that I can do completely in markdown, then I just hosted on
GitHub

------
dontJudge
Super efficient? Just upload content to production. I remember at my first job
they pressed an "up" arrow button once content looked good in their browsers.

Super duper efficient? Develop on prod.

~~~
fratlas
Could you elaborate on the up arrow button?

~~~
dontJudge
It was a little Web IDE with an "up" arrow. It would send the file to a
website by ftp. I forget the name it was so long ago.

~~~
angelofm
I remember Macromedia Dreamweaver had a down arrow (download) and a up arrow
(upload) through FTP it felt magical on those days.

------
garhirunrat
Quick and easy project for me I use just HTML, jQuery. Host on AWS S3. Upload
via S3 console.

If it's a big one. I use Play Framework and React. Host on EC2. Upload is
depend on project.

------
rajnp
If it is static webpages, S3 hosting.

------
jsegura
For deploys I use PubStorm (www.pubstorm.com). Super easy and straightforward
deploys for static sites.

------
tmaly
at a meta level, I plan everything the night before. my time is short, so I
need to optimize productivity.

~~~
dweinus
I do the same. I spend a lot of time sketching and mentally toying with it
before I drop code. It gives me something to do on train rides and is a
welcome luxury in comparison to agile.

------
lollipop25
App:

\- HTML: Vanilla

\- CSS: Bootstrap 4 (SCSS) + node-sass

\- JS: Any framework (ES6) + Rollup + Babel

Deployment:

\- Repo: GitLab

\- Host: GitLab Pages

\- CI: GitLab CI

